# Chinook hop trimming



## Peter can box (24/9/19)

Hi guys I planted a chinook rhizome and it has one main shoot that’s shot up to about 35cm and now another smaller shoot has popped up. Should I cut the 35cm shoot off- someone told me this will make it send up more fresh shoots. 
I am in Perth. We have quite warm sunny weather already now.


----------



## DJR (24/9/19)

Yeah, that's one way to do it. 

Page 30-31 of this PDF covers this 

https://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0007/712717/hops-guide-for-new-growers.pdf


----------



## hoppy2B (24/9/19)

I wouldn't cut anything off a newly planted rhizome just to be safe. Train as many bines up string as you can in the first season. 

I think it is recommended to cut back the early bines in established hop yards to create an even emergence of bines. It's not really necessary to do that in a small backyard type scenario.


----------



## Peter can box (26/9/19)

Cheers fellas for the replies


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (27/9/19)

Train 3 bines per string and let the rest grow on the ground first year for root development.


----------

